# Hostess Bankruptcy!



## kylr23 (Sep 2, 2012)

For those who have no clue Hostess gone into chapter eleven some time ago, almost after they got out of it... Well Unfortionatly for eveyr one who loves them twinkies, and work at the place (like me). Hostess may be closing down. The two biggest unions got the best and final offer, instead of out right saying no, they are allowing the employees to vote on the contact. *(increased insurance pay with less deductibles. More pension pay, 8% wage loss and no garenteed hours for part time workers.)

Thats most of it but not all of it. so why am I posting this you see if the employees say No the company will outso...I mean Liquidate its assets. Teamsters and IBTGM both thing the employeees should choose there futre and form what I am hearing fomr my space, allot are going to vote no on this...


----------



## Bliss (Sep 2, 2012)

It sounds like a brothel!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 2, 2012)

But twinkies are so heavenly

How could that possibly happen


----------



## Conker (Sep 2, 2012)

Proofreading before you post is a thing that's considered "hip" and "cool" here. Just saying.

Hostess is going under, I'd imagine, because their food is fucking bad for you. I won't touch any of it because I don't need the extra fat, sugar, or calories. 

It sucks to see this happen to a company, but since this company is in the business of selling fatty foods that I really do not need to ever eat, I can't be too upset.


----------



## Teal (Sep 2, 2012)

But I need my Cupcakes. D:


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 2, 2012)

Conker said:


> Proofreading before you post is a thing that's considered "hip" and "cool" here. Just saying.
> 
> Hostess is going under, I'd imagine, because their food is fucking bad for you. I won't touch any of it because I don't need the extra fat, sugar, or calories.
> 
> It sucks to see this happen to a company, but since this company is in the business of selling fatty foods that I really do not need to ever eat, I can't be too upset.


You never ate a twinkie?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 2, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> You never ate a twinkie?



Who eats Twinkies? They taste like vomit.


----------



## Conker (Sep 2, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> You never ate a twinkie?


I have. They are disgusting.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 2, 2012)

I Hostess did go bankrupt, I wouldn't be suprised if they sold their trademarks and recipies to someone else and that production of certian products later resumed.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 2, 2012)

oh


my


lord.


*NOT MY ZINGERS D:*


----------



## Teal (Sep 2, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> oh
> 
> 
> my
> ...


 Oh fuck I forgot about those. I love them. And the cupcakes. T_T


----------



## Percy (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't had anything from them in years.

It sucks that they're going under though. They did have some good snacks.


----------



## Neoi (Sep 2, 2012)

Ive never had a twinkie before so.. ya, but I still wish i could have one


----------



## Aleu (Sep 2, 2012)

Neoi said:


> Ive never had a twinkie before so.. ya, but I still wish i could have one



No you don't.


----------



## Percy (Sep 2, 2012)

Neoi said:


> Ive never had a twinkie before so.. ya, but I still wish i could have one


They're nothing special, really.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like it's more Devil Dogs for me.

Drake's is a division of Hostess.


FUCK. ME.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 2, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Looks like it's more Devil Dogs for me.
> 
> Drake's is a division of Hostess.
> 
> ...



want me to hold you :C


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 2, 2012)

Twinkies are ok, just can't eat them that much. I remember SuzieQ's gotta love black cupcakes with sugary spooge in the middle


----------



## Demache (Sep 2, 2012)

Ah, no big deal. There are always knockoffs that are just as delicious and bad for you.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 2, 2012)

Ill stick with Entenmanns, they have fucking delicious fudge cakes.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 2, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Twinkies are ok, just can't eat them that much. I remember SuzieQ's gotta love black cupcakes with sugary spooge in the middle



Oh lawdy.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 2, 2012)

You guys have no taste :T


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> You guys have no taste :T



Hey my grandmother can't make me chocolate zucchini bread all the time.  

I gotta have my sweets.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Sep 2, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> I Hostess did go bankrupt, I wouldn't be suprised if they sold their trademarks and recipies to someone else and that production of certian products later resumed.


Kung Ya Financial Group's latest acquisition Hostess presents Twinkie, now with two flavors: Classic and Multi-Resistant Salmonella.


----------



## thoron (Sep 2, 2012)

I only like the cupcakes and dingdong. Be sad to see those go.


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 2, 2012)

Upset about a food company closing... Stay classy US.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 2, 2012)

I dont eat their products much anymore, there's nothing healthy about them at all. But they're snacks...nuthing healthy about snacks. They are delicious though. I'll miss em. But my health wont.


----------



## Teal (Sep 2, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Upset about a food company closing... Stay classy US.


 ;_; but I need my dingdongs, cupcakes and zingers.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 2, 2012)

kylr23 said:


> for eveyr one who loves them twinkies


I have never eaten a Twinkie.

In fact... I can't think of anything made by Hostess (or... at least nothing that I know of, as there could be something but I am not good with knowing what company makes what) that I have tried, except for Hostess Salt n Vinegar chips... which vanished YEARS ago.


----------



## kylr23 (Sep 2, 2012)

Lest see Hostess/International Baking corperation makes all the hostess products, J.J nesson? breads, wonder Bread and one other one I cant put a name on.  But yeah I worked there in the bread area. Ill be honest this is my first pernament job I could find in Maine...6 years to find this and poof it has a high possibility of going in smokes.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh no...my twinkies :v


----------



## Ricky (Sep 2, 2012)

Conker said:


> It sucks to see this happen to a company



Not really.  Companies come and go.

Shit has to evolve and if a business isn't keeping up with the modern age then it will fail.

Well, unless you are a bank or a huge car manufacturer or something.

Then I guess you are exempt :roll:

Also, for you people complaining about dingdongs and zingers...

Trust me, you are better off this way.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 2, 2012)

kylr23 said:


> wonder Bread


I think my sister likes Wonder Bread. I prefer making my own honey/sunflower seed/whole wheat bread or buying Dempters 12 Grain. Tasty stuff.


----------



## Conker (Sep 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Not really.  Companies come and go.
> 
> Shit has to evolve and if a business isn't keeping up with the modern age then it will fail.


I agree, but if this company goes under then there will be many a worker out of a job, the OP for example. 

But it would have been nice if Hostess went, "our food is fucking terrible for you. We should fix that" instead of not doing that. I do like some of their snacks, but at the end of the day, I don't have the calorie budget for them.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Upset about a food company closing... Stay classy US.



People have love or attachments for certain companies, this is a worldwide thing.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 3, 2012)

Conker said:


> I agree, but if this company goes under then there will be many a worker out of a job, the OP for example.
> 
> But it would have been nice if Hostess went, "our food is fucking terrible for you. We should fix that" instead of not doing that. I do like some of their snacks, but at the end of the day, I don't have the calorie budget for them.


Oh c'mon
A twinkie or two won't grow you moobs
unlees you deep fry them like LOL AMERICA


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Oh c'mon
> A twinkie or two won't grow you moobs
> unlees you deep fry them like LOL AMERICA



We evolved.


----------



## Percy (Sep 3, 2012)

Aetius said:


> We evolved.


Those aren't even appetizing. à² _à²


----------



## Zenia (Sep 3, 2012)

Aetius said:


> We evolved.


I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus Christ, first Tastykake and now Hostess? At least Tastykake was bought out (my lemon pies are saved!), I wonder what'll happen to Hostess...


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 3, 2012)

Aetius said:


> We evolved.


Funny how they have that nurse with defibrilators there


----------



## kylr23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> Jesus Christ, first Tastykake and now Hostess? At least Tastykake was bought out (my lemon pies are saved!), I wonder what'll happen to Hostess...



if the employees vote no, oh by the ways two of the biggest unions are apart of this company so I think you may or may not know what may be going on. Regardless if eveyr one votes no the company will outsource it stuff and sell it off to the highest bidder, piece by piece. The twinkie wont be made here heck all them factory's will be closed and possibly never reopened.


----------



## Ames (Sep 3, 2012)

Aetius said:


> We evolved.



>deep-fried butter

how is that even physically possible


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 3, 2012)

I think Hosstess may or may not make this certain kind of honey bun I really like. 

I hope they don't. Those honey buns are my second worst addiction.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 3, 2012)

JamesB said:


> >deep-fried butter
> 
> how is that even physically possible



Same way you have fried ice cream. 

Make it mad cold, flash fry then deep fry. The first coating acts similarly to the lining of a cooler, keeping the cold in and the heat out.

To make fried spinach without it wilting you have to dip it in liquid nitrogen first before battering up and frying it. 

SCIENCE!


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm with Conker, I haven't really eaten anything from Hostess in a while, just because it's so unhealthy. I got cinnamon rolls there once, and they were so processed I felt like I was eating flavored rubber. Still enjoyed them, but I would rather have been eating cinnamon rolls from Cub or something.

Not to mention you hardly have to buy anything from them anyway since they throw everything out like a week before its expiration date. That's a good policy for health reasons, but bad for their business, 'cause if you just figure out when their trash gets picked up, you can go dumpster diving and get whatever you need, and it'll still be good for a week. I did that once, and I don't think I ate most of it because just looking at it made me feel unhealthy.


----------



## Conker (Sep 3, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> Oh c'mon
> A twinkie or two won't grow you moobs
> unlees you deep fry them like LOL AMERICA


Gotta budget my calorie intake around more important things, like alcohol  There can only be room for one shitty thing!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 3, 2012)

I heard from my cousin that Smucker's is interested in buying Hostess. He works for Smucker's.


----------



## kylr23 (Sep 3, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I heard from my cousin that Smucker's is interested in buying Hostess. He works for Smucker's.



The letters been saying the company been trying to sell itself but there arnt any interested buyers.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 3, 2012)

No one's offered to buy the recipe off them yet? Damn, never got the chance to try those Twinkies


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 4, 2012)

NOW what are we supposed to eat in the apocalypse?!


Better buy as many as I can fit in my apartment right now, start selling them off to rich internet weirdos years down the line who want to remember what they taste like.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Same way you have fried ice cream.
> 
> Make it mad cold, flash fry then deep fry. The first coating acts similarly to the lining of a cooler, keeping the cold in and the heat out.




One of my favorite addictions from Ra Sushi http://s3-media2.ak.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/UC4LMoQx2hYntWii3UqIYw/l.jpg

Course I stopped going there because....you don't want to eat that thing alone. It was great when I took someone to share it with.


----------



## kylr23 (Sep 7, 2012)

Well a small 'Update', One of the execitives came to our factor today to explain the deal a bit more and answer any questions. From what I gathered why are the people telling this place ***** you, give the bird and so forth...Welp pecause they froze pension and the ceos gave them selfs a 300% wage raise. They allowed it they 'stole form the workers'. So they told this guy off big time. I kind of feel bad for the man, every one is going to lose out big time...I can only hope some one buys the location I worked at in due time.


----------



## Kostvel (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't had a twinkie in years really, it's not really sold where I'm at. And outside of the loss of jobs, I don't really see a problem with Hostess shutting down. As I see it, people aren't going to keel over and die becuase of the lake of twinkies on the market. And not surprised this is all tied up wiht union stuff really, neither the company execs, or the union leaders really care about the average worker.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Sep 8, 2012)

I used to think "Twinkies" didn't taste very good, either.

Then I left a couple on the dash of my truck.

Sun-warmed.

They were incredible.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll be more sad if Little Debbie goes under, I love their strawberry shortcake rolls.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't care what you health nuts say, those little cakes Hostess made were a staple of my childhood. Won't be too upset to see them go, now that I'm older and pretty much unable to take any of those foods with creame filling without thinking my teeth are going to fall out instantaneously.


----------



## kylr23 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Rant:Strike on Hostess*

Ok so now the union started to strike this last friday, now congratuations  you managed to raise unemployment! Are you happy that you made a unnessarary multi penson plan whats wrong with one? aka 401k? Huh what about the econymy why didnt you go to cort when they stole fomr the penson funds HUH HUH? Ugh mainly I honestly say its bother the union and the companys falt no more bailouts for these guys right? 

RIP the twinke


----------



## Aleu (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

I can't make heads or tails of what you're trying to say.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*



Aleu said:


> I can't make heads or tails of what you're trying to say.




my guess is op works for company, is mad at company for mismanaging, is mad at company for not fixing easy fixed and now they are too hard to fix, is mad at company because they are bankrupt basically, and is mad about potentially losing a job


also, ive never had a twinkie.


----------



## Thaily (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*



Aleu said:


> I can't make heads or tails of what you're trying to say.



Chubbo can't have his twinkies because minimum wage workers wanna pay their bills?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

I thought it was a spambot. Oh well...



Thaily said:


> Chubbo can't have his twinkies because minimum wage workers wanna pay their bills?



Fried Twinkies are a Carnie delicacy. :V


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

...........damn it, now I want a cupcake.


----------



## kylr23 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

Ok I will type slower, anyways just last Friday TBCGM (tobaco baker confectionary grain millers) union went on strike due to the 'missmanagement' of hostess. This in turn will force the plants to shut down, now not only would this increasse the amount of people on food stams and unemployment, but well its silly. The union done nothing after there penson was stolen form them about 3 mill or a bit more.

I used to work there before finding a lower paying but more stable job. (eveyr ones minimum wage there was 12.712 per hour.)


----------



## Icen (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

Dude. Spellcheck.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

Oh i thought the thread title was for an assult on someone :/


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

Unions suck. The people that work for them.... well... you can already tell with OP's bad grammar and spelling. :V


Get out while you can and find a more meaningful job.


----------



## kylr23 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

Eh I am only 22 years old I worked for Hostess through out the summer of this year untill the best and final offer Vote. (only 9 people out of 200 that showed up for the local union meeting.) voted yes.

The thing is they dont care about the loss all they cared about was the fact the previous ceos stole from the penson funds, plus hostess was owned by creditors and hedge funders. 

I can see both sides of the issue, how ever no one was in the right and in the end they both lose, I mean we all lose.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 16, 2012)

Well just an update to this. When the workers walked out. Hostess shut down and liquidated their assets. 

http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-hostess-to-go-out-of-buiness-20121116,0,3714808.post


----------



## Aetius (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Rant:Strike on Hostess*

Fuck unions, Im voting Republican now on.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 16, 2012)

Merged the threads since you already started a thread on this.


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a shame there out of business now.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2012)

kylr23 said:


> Well a small 'Update', One of the executives came to our factor today to explain the deal a bit more and answer any questions. From what I gathered why are the people telling this place ***** you, give the bird and so forth...Welp because they froze pension and the CEOs gave them selves a 300% wage raise. They allowed it they 'stole form the workers'. So they told this guy off big time. I kind of feel bad for the man, every one is going to lose out big time...I can only hope some one buys the location I worked at in due time.



That's sad, but did you expect them to think of the welfare of their workers first?

EDIT: Also the Teamsters are crooks anyways...so...


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Nov 16, 2012)

How long until the zombie apocalypse again? We're already on our way to a global Twinkie shortage.

Edit: Dangit Arshes Nei that joke was original before you merged the threads!

:fistshake:


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

America may be able to lose weight ^^ :V i have had a twinkie it was shipped over and i thought it was a bit dry and bland :L


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Nov 16, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> America may be able to lose weight ^^ :V i have had a twinkie it was shipped over and i thought it was a bit dry and bland :L


They really are. I had some Polish strawberry creme cakes that were basically Twinkies but with flavor, and also not quite as dry.

Hey OP, is it true after filing the first bankruptcy, Hostess management gave themselves an $8 million dollar raise?


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

BrodyCoyote said:


> They really are. I had some Polish strawberry creme cakes that were basically Twinkies but with flavor, and also not quite as dry.
> 
> Hey OP, is it true after filing the first bankruptcy, Hostess management gave themselves an $8 million dollar raise?


Sounds nommy and can they do that?


----------



## BrodyCoyote (Nov 16, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Sounds nommy and can they do that?


Yeah they can. The car industries over here did the same thing after they got bankruptcy support.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow capitalizim sucks like my grammer


----------



## kylr23 (Nov 16, 2012)

BrodyCoyote said:


> They really are. I had some Polish strawberry creme cakes that were basically Twinkies but with flavor, and also not quite as dry.
> 
> Hey OP, is it true after filing the first bankruptcy, Hostess management gave themselves an $8 million dollar raise?



According to the bakers Yes they did with the workers penson money that was suppose to go into there penson programs, instead it went into the previous ceos pockets and they ran off. BAKERS are the ones striking Teamsters actually voted yes on the contract, but I left the company and now work at a highway rest stop. 

Regardless the union done nothing about the theif when they learned about it if any one knows about any lawsuits tell me.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 16, 2012)

Aetius said:


> We evolved.



That really did make me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> That really did make me throw up in my mouth a little.


Nice fat with added fat bacon shouldnt be treated unfairly * eats a sausage,bacon,fried egg and hp sauce bap*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 16, 2012)

Explain to the silly Americans what hp sauce and a bap is


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Explain to the silly Americans what hp sauce and a bap is


Americans are not silly bap (bread roll) hp sauce *expensivce brown sauce


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hate that they're going under, because of the lost jobs, but really, the twinky is not that good. Nor are any of their products very memorable.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> I hate that they're going under, because of the lost jobs, but really, the twinky is not that good. Nor are any of their products very memorable.


Its always bad when anyone has to lose there job just what you guys need....


----------



## kylr23 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is why I cant suport unions that suport jobloss, thats why I am now working at a $8 per hour job that pays bi weekly, though at hostess I was payed 12.712 along with the benifits.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 16, 2012)

kylr23 said:


> This is why I cant suport unions that suport jobloss, thats why I am now working at a $8 per hour job that pays bi weekly, though at hostess I was payed 12.712 along with the benifits.


So what will you do now? Work for the moon pie company?


----------



## Tignatious (Nov 16, 2012)

Never eaten a Twinky in my life. I'm kinda sad, but I all ways prefered Tastycake brand goods.

Irks the hell out of me though about the jobloss. Like when Thomasville furniture closed their Thomasville factory. Our state ecconomy's been screwed ever since.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 16, 2012)

Your not missing anything with twinkies.  They are garbage and taste like ass.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 16, 2012)

go on strike for better pay and better benefits

end up with no pay and no benefits 

union logic


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2012)

I hardly ever eat Hostess anymore because of money and health but they make these delicious coffee cakes...I'm a big sad now


----------



## Percy (Nov 16, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Your not missing anything with twinkies.  They are garbage and taste like ass.


Well, they don't taste like ass, but they're nothing special.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 16, 2012)

Mom... dad.... I like twinkies... ;_;


----------



## thoron (Nov 17, 2012)

I wish I could try the original Twinkies. Those would probably taste miles better than is made these days. Especially since the original Twinkies used banana cream.


----------



## Sharpguard (Nov 17, 2012)

And of course the American People are going to ignore Gaza and go batshit over the sweets half of them don't even buy anymore. For as much like the cream of the twinky, we are majorly, fatty, white, and live in our own little shell.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone want 5 boxes of Twinkies?

It's on eBay for $212.50 (so far) with 20 bids XD


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 17, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Anyone want 5 boxes of Twinkies?
> 
> It's on eBay for $212.50 (so far) with 20 bids XD


Wow thats mad are people that dependant on them?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> Wow thats mad are people that dependant on them?




It's called "This shit just went from common to rare".


----------



## Aleu (Nov 17, 2012)

Sharpguard said:


> And of course the American People are going to ignore Gaza and go batshit over the sweets half of them don't even buy anymore. For as much like the cream of the twinky, we are majorly, fatty, white, and live in our own little shell.



Funny but it seems to me that people are capable of considering more than one topic. Just because one thing isn't talked about doesn't mean it's being ignored. It just means we don't fucking want to talk about it right now.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Funny but it seems to me that people are capable of considering more than one topic. Just because one thing isn't talked about doesn't mean it's being ignored. It just means we don't fucking want to talk about it right now.



What's even more ironic is that half the people I spoke to today had no clue about hostess financial situation or that it even closed down for that matter.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 17, 2012)

So they finally went under huh? I'd order some online to get a chance to try some but I'm expecting the prices to be daylight robbery :c




d.batty said:


> Explain to the silly Americans what hp sauce and a bap is



I think it's Limey speak for Bread roll and A1 sauce


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 17, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Funny but it seems to me that people are capable of considering more than one topic. Just because one thing isn't talked about doesn't mean it's being ignored. It just means we don't fucking want to talk about it right now.



No we aren't. What's Justin Beiber doing now?!?!??

On topic:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9645436152.145735.101165966152&type=1&theater

lol, thanks job creators!


----------



## ADF (Nov 17, 2012)

Trust America to turn a junk food company going under into a political debate. Everywhere I look people are either blaming unions or the bosses.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 17, 2012)

I blame the furries. Ever since they switched to a hotpocket diet, the twinkie industry has been hurting.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 17, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Anyone want 5 boxes of Twinkies?
> 
> It's on eBay for $212.50 (so far) with 20 bids XD



now it's 400 with 24 bids


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 17, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> I blame the furries. Ever since they switched to a hotpocket diet, the twinkie industry has been hurting.



I never liked Twinkies. They made my teeth itch.


----------



## Sharpguard (Nov 17, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Funny but it seems to me that people are capable of considering more than one topic. Just because one thing isn't talked about doesn't mean it's being ignored. It just means we don't fucking want to talk about it right now.


I wasn't inferring all Americans will be going "durr no the twinkies it's dah worst thing happening evar", I was just saying a lot of America focuses on dumb shit over actual issues because they're in their own little world.


----------



## Tignatious (Nov 17, 2012)

Sharpguard said:


> I wasn't inferring all Americans will be going "durr no the twinkies it's dah worst thing happening evar", I was just saying a lot of America focuses on dumb shit over actual issues because they're in their own little world.



No the real issue isn't that one of the most loved brands of snack foods shut down, it's that our economy is tanking and thousands of people losing their jobs isn't going to help anything. Yes, the majority of my country is too self absorbed to think about the long term implications of the company shutting down, I'll give you that, but can any country claim that the majority of it's citizens think about the long term consequences? No, it's human nature, people are dumb ass sheep and are by nature selfish. The majority of humans will all ways only think of events in how it directly affects them.


----------



## Mayfurr (Nov 17, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> It's called "This shit just went from common to rare".



Exactly. The same thing is happening here over a _Marmite_ shortage... 

(Marmite is better for you than Twinkies. Yeast extract, mmmm.  )


----------



## Ricky (Nov 17, 2012)

Tignatious said:


> Yes, the majority of my country is too self absorbed to think about the long term implications of the company shutting down



...smaller bus seats and better hygiene? :roll:

Money just moves around. If people buy less twinkies they will buy other things instead.

I'm not really worried about Hostess shutting down. Actually, it's a good thing. It means people are more health conscious these days.


----------



## magrant_141 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm sad to hear the news, but times are tough. I'm sure the union workers and the company could of made a deal, but I guess it was taking to long.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> now it's 400 with 24 bids



It went to 475 at one point but then went back down to 405, and that was the hammer price.

I'm guessing some people retracted their bids when they saw there were other people selling them on eBay for way cheaper.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 18, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> go on strike for better pay and better benefits
> 
> end up with no pay and no benefits
> 
> union logic



It's really more like

go on strike to not take yet another huge pay and benefit slash after years of mismanagement

(while compensation for execs, who received huge raises during this time, is obviously not on the chopping block)

then end up being a convenient excuse for said execs to pull a final smash-and-grab with the assets and torpedo all the debt they'd piled on to the company

yeah, it's the workers that got greedy :roll:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

More people eating Tastykakes- my fursona would like that.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh dear, I missed my chance at trying a Twinkie, they were selling them at the markets, Â£1.50 each (getting the impression that $2.38 is cheap considering) , the guy even mentions that they're selling at $500 a box in the US =P 

I feel like I've missed out on something good


----------

